# Bowen technique for dogs



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Has anyone done the Animal Bowen, hands-off hands-on therapy for their dog?

We do VOM treatments currently, but I'm intrigued by the Bowen treatments.

Bowtech/Bowen Therapy


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I tried doing Bowen on the dogs from a DVD I bought. It was too painful for my old girl, but kinda helped Max....and I didn't know what I was doing. I used to have it done on me for quite awhile, but I found myofascial release and chiropractic care worked better for me.

I think arycrest was the one that had Bowen done? It might show up on a site search.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info! I'll search for the post.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I sent Mikko a PM, but figured I'd say something on this thread too.

I don't know how Bowen massage works ... I just know it does. I've always called it VooDoo Magic.

I took Bruiser to Lynn Peck here in FL for Bowen Massage Therapy for thunderphobia ... don't know how it worked, but it worked. It didn't last a lifetime, maybe a year or so, but when it slowly came back he didn't freak out as much as he had prior to the therapy. I've never taken him back for a refresher.

I took Ringer and Honey to her and saw vast improvement in Ringer. It extended his life by at least a year, maybe longer. I took Honey later, but she didn't have the serious problems her brother Ringer had and the change wasn't quite as noticable.

Kelly had numerous physical problems and the Bowen massage did some to help him but not as much as it did with the other Hooligans.

If Mac or any of my present crew needs help, I'd take them to Dr Peck in a split second.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I think it's great to have such a resource available. If I had someone knowledgeable and experienced around here, I would try it for Max.


----------



## SARNER (Aug 7, 2011)

I am a certified equine touch student and I have seen outstanding results with horses, dogs and cats. It is not Bowen but it is a higher more intricate and precise therapy. The training was developed by Jack Ruddock and his wife who is a Veterinarian. They have training seminars in Europe, Australia, USA and Canada.
Google Equine Touch USA and you will eventually get to his website. They offer courses for people who want to treat just dogs or cats and they are very, very affordable and with a quality that is hard to beat.
Hope this helps


----------

